# Why Won't My Car Start?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Without a doubt, every owner dreads the moment when their car won’t start. What should you do? Who should you call? Can you fix it yourself? Here’s a list with ten common reasons why cars don’t start up and what you can do about it.
> 
> “The first step is to define the no start” said Joe Spadafora, certified instructor at Universal Technical Institute’s Exton, Pennsylvania campus. Spadafora spent the majority of his career in working in the service department of several dealerships and receiving factory training from GM. He’s certified as a Master Technician and certified by Chrysler as a Dodge Viper technician . He also holds certifications from Subaru, Suzuki, Toyota, Lexus and Scion as well, so if there’s something wrong with your car, chances are he’s seen it before.


Read more about Why Won't My Car Start? On AutoGuide.com


----------

